# Mismo significado, distintas palabras



## lufeba

Recientemente he tenido contacto con gente de distintos países hipanoparlantes y me ha interesado mucho los diferentes nombres que se le dan a una misma cosa, por ejemplo:

al "autobús" en España se le llama "camión" en Mexico, 
en Colombia solo "bús" 
y he creído oír que en algún sitio se la llaman "güagüas"(!?), 

enfin, que otras palabras conocen que nos ayuden a enriquecer el vocabulario intercultural?


----------



## ekhlewagastiR

lufeba said:


> Recientemente he tenido contacto con gente de distintos países hipanoparlantes y me ha interesado mucho los diferentes nombres que se le dan a una misma cosa, por ejemplo:
> 
> al "autobús" en España se le llama "camión" en Mexico,
> en Colombia solo "bús"
> y he creído oír que en algún sitio se la llaman "güagüas"(!?),
> 
> enfin, que otras palabras conocen que nos ayuden a enriquecer el vocabulario intercultural?


 
"güagüa(s)" en Cuba, hay una magnifica canción de Celia Cruz donde se utiliza esta palabra.
es verdad que hay muchísimas..


----------



## luis masci

Siguiendo con el mismo rubro que tú propusiste, en Argentina les llamamos "colectivos/ómnibus" a los autobuses.
A los automóviles (que en otros países les llaman "carros") se les llama "autos". Para nosotros los "carros" son solamente aquellos que son tirados por caballos


----------



## lufeba

Es cierto, en España los automóvlies son "coches", los "carros" son los de hacer mercado... ahí hay otra expresión que sé que cambia... 
hacer mercado, hacer la compra...


----------



## Talant

también en España a los autobuses se les puede llamar "guaguas" (no se necesita las diéresis, que no es una "e" ni una "i"), pero sólo en las islas Canarias. Fuera de allá no se entendería.


----------



## SpiceMan

Hmm... algunas que se me ocurren así nomás.
frutas:
Argentina: palta - México: aguacate
Argentina: damasco - España: albaricoque - México: chabacano

Fútbol:
Argentina: arquero - España y México: portero 
Argentina: penal - España: penalti _"El arquero atajó el penal"_
Argentina: cancha - España y México: estadio (de fútbol) "_Mañana voy a la cancha de River"_
Argentina: buzo - España y México: sudadera
Argentino: botín - España: bota (calzado deportivo para practicar fútbol)

Otros:
Argentina: atado - México: cajetilla  (de cigarrillos) _"Fumo 1 atado por día"_
Argentina: bañadera - España y México: tina 
Argentina: barrilete - España: cometa - México: papalote


----------



## Jellby

SpiceMan said:


> Argentina: bañadera - España y México: tina



En España, "tina" es algo parecido a esto. Esto es una "bañera".


----------



## pickypuck

Jellby said:


> En España, "tina" es algo parecido a esto. Esto es una "bañera".


 
A modo de curiosidad, antes por extensión era frecuente llamar a la bañera, tina.

Dentro de España me tiene sorprendido la cantidad de palabras que hay para las zapatillas de deporte, como yo las llamo. He oído por ahí bambas, playeras, deportivas, tenis... ¿alguna otra posibilidad ya sea aquí o al otro lado del charco?

¡Olé!


----------



## totor

en chile también se les dice *guaguas* a los autobuses o colectivos, etc.


----------



## ieracub

Hola, Totor:

Seguro que has escuchado la palabra _guagua _en boca de chilenos, pero no para nombrar los autobuses, sino para los niños pequeños de hasta unos dos años, a los bebés. La palabra la tomamos prestada del quechua.

A los autobuses de transporte colectivo urbano y rural los llamamos _micros (cromi_ en versión vesre) y a los de transporte interprovincial o internacional, _buses._

No hace mucho úsabamos, también, _liebre _para los autobuses de menor tamaño, pero, al menos en Santiago, ya no existen. No sé si todavía se usa fuera de Santiago.

Saludos.

Edito: Se me olvidaba: _Colectivo_ les llamamos a los taxis de recorrido fijo que cobran una tarifa única.


----------



## cochagua

¡Hola!
Sé que a los "*guisantes"* en muchos lugares se les llaman "*chícharos"*. También "*caballa" *y *"verdel"* (un tipo de pescado).


----------



## Atajo

'Guagua' se usa en el Caribe. Es decir Cuba y República Dominicana. No me acuerdo si se usa en Puerto Rico pero es posible que sí porque normalmente las palabras son semejantes en el Caribe.


Atajo.


----------



## Rayines

Zapatillas (Argentina) = Championes (Uruguay)
Es el calzado deportivo .


----------



## ordequin

SpiceMan said:


> Argentina: damasco - España: albaricoque - México: chabacano


Es curioso, en España chavacano es un adjetivo, que significa zafio, burdo, incluso: hortera. Decirle chavacano a alguien es muy ofensivo. Un albaricoque es también un albérchigo.


SpiceMan said:


> Argentina: bañadera - España y México: tina


Ja,ja,ja!!! ¡Cómo me has hecho reir con lo de la tina! Bueno, antiguamente puede que la gente se bañara en tinas, pero, en fín...hemos avanzado un poco...
Menos mal que salió Jellby al paso para aclararlo...


----------



## totor

qué tal, ieracub, y sí, tienes razón, me equivoqué, estuve en chile hace mil años (en la gloriosa época del chicho), y tenía toda la impresión de que así llamaban a los colectivos, pero no, era a los críos. 

y siempre me encantó la manera de hablar de los shilenos.

un saludo cordial.


----------



## ordequin

En España decimos frigorífico, o nevera.
Si vas a comprar uno, dices que quieres un frigorífico; pero en casa se emplea mucho más nevera.
¿He oído por ahí que en algún pais le dicen "heladera" a la nevera?


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina se dice heladera.

Otra que me acordé:
Argentina: Chauchas - España: Judías.

Una sopa de judías suena a una sopa donde flotan mujeres que profesan, la religión judaica a oídos argentinos.


----------



## ordequin

SpiceMan said:


> Una sopa de judías suena a una sopa donde flotan mujeres que profesan, la religión judaica a oídos argentinos.


Ahhhh!!!! ¡Colosal!  ¡Qué gracioso!!!
En el Pais Vasco a las judías les llamamos "vainas", pero nunca se nos ocurriría hacer una sopa ni con judías, ni con vainas!
A lo que en el resto de España se le llama rebozado, nosotros lo llamamos "albardado"
Albardado también puede ser un adjetivo muy gracioso. Ejemplo:
Si te pasas 20 horas seguidas en el foro, te quedas albardado.


----------



## juancubillos

totor said:


> en chile también se les dice *guaguas* a los autobuses o colectivos, etc.


En mis 41 años de vida jamas he oido decir en Chile guaguas a los buses, aquí les decimos micros: "la micro se demoró en pasar", "voy a tomar la micro" a una micros pequeñas se les lama "liebres" por que van más rápido.
 Buses les decimos a los interprovinciales.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

No soy representante de allá, pero en Ecuador, donde vivi por algunos años, recuérdome que guagua era para bebes (álguien ya dijo eso), que se originó del quechua (o quichua). Allá suelen decir el güagüa Pichincha al volcan localizado cerca de la ciudad de Quito, cuya provincia se llama Pichincha.
También dicen allá ómnibus, autobus y, principalmente, bus. Lo chistoso para mí es buseta, pues su sonido es una mala palabra en portugués.
Creo que hay otra que un mexicano y un colombiano divergieron cierta vez, si mi memoria no me falla, creo que es cachucha (para uno es un tipo de sombrero y para otro no me recuerdo, pero era algo gracioso, pues me acuerdo que hubo risas).
Confeso que estoy aprendendo muchísimo en este fóro !!


----------



## HUMBERT0

Carro, en el norte del país al menos en B.Cfa. en México le dicen coche a  un automovil.
Nosotros usamos el termino camión o autobus (aunque en la época que era estudiante les deciamos burras, je je je, y hay una especie de microbus, que le llamamos Calafia y creo que en México les llaman peceras.
Aquí son chícharos los que comemos. Pero, ¿Qué son judias?


----------



## Learning

"Falda" en España y "pollera" en sudamérica (no sé si en todos los países).


----------



## Learning

Ah! Se me olvidaba: Dinero en España y Plata en sudamérica


----------



## HUMBERT0

ordequin said:


> En España decimos frigorífico, o nevera.
> Si vas a comprar uno, dices que quieres un frigorífico; pero en casa se emplea mucho más nevera.
> ¿He oído por ahí que en algún pais le dicen "heladera" a la nevera?


Yo los conozco por refrigeradores, aunque creo que en México les llaman neveras, aunque no estoy muy seguro de ello.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Learning said:


> Ah! Se me olvidaba: Dinero en España y Plata en sudamérica


Plata lo usamos en la frontera para referirnos a la moneda nacional y oro para la moneda de los vecinos (dolares), aunque cada vez estas expresiones las escucho menos.  Sólo traigo en plata, aunque ayer traia en moneda oro.


----------



## Rodo_el_Reno

En algunas partes de mexico le decimos tenis a los zapatos deportivos, a la nevera le decimos refrigerador o refri. a la parte de arriba congelador o conge y las palabras para el transporte van desde autobus, camion, microbus, colectivo, ruletero, pesero, combi, etc...


----------



## Learning

Saco en Sudamérica y Chaqueta en España.


----------



## BETOREYES

Learning said:


> "Falda" en España y "pollera" en sudamérica (no sé si en todos los países).



En Colombia si existe la pollera, pero la única que yo conozco es la pollera colorá. Generalmente a la falda le decimos falda.


----------



## pejeman

HUMBERT0 said:


> Yo los conozco por refrigeradores, aunque creo que en México les llaman neveras, aunque no estoy muy seguro de ello.



Hola Humberto:

Creo que cuando dices México, te refieres al D.F. Aquí vivo yo, pero no les decimos neveras, sino refrigeradores o refris. La nevera es la que vende nieves.  Ya en serio, creo que la nevera es más parecida a los congeladores horizontales, donde se conservan carnes o mariscos congelados, con puertas horizontales que se deslizan, pero tampoco se usa.

Yo soy sonoguacho (es decir un sonorense que se vino a vivir al Sur), pero mis hijos son chilangos y nunca dicen nevera. En la casa decimos carro, (aunque acá la mayor parte de la gente dice coche), de seguro porque conservo muchas cosas del habla del Noroeste de México.

Saludos


----------



## BETOREYES

En Antioquia, *charro *significa cómico o gracioso
*Coche* es lo que tiran los caballos, y en lo que se sacan a pasear a los bebés.
Al automóvil le decimos *carro*, aunque también usamos *auto*, o el término genérico: *Vehículo*. Nunca *coche*.


> Ah! Se me olvidaba: Dinero en España y Plata en sudamérica


*Plata *y *dinero * por igual. 



> Saco en Sudamérica y Chaqueta en España.


Al vestido formal del hombre se le llama *cachaco*
A la parte superior del cachaco se le dice *saco *o *chaqueta*
En general, la prenda que sirve para protegerse del frío se llama *saco*. Si es de material sintético o de drill se le dice *chaqueta*, y si es de lana o algodón, se llama *buzo*


----------



## mirx

SpiceMan said:


> Hmm... algunas que se me ocurren así nomás.
> frutas:
> Argentina: palta - México: aguacate
> Argentina: damasco - España: albaricoque - México: chabacano
> 
> Fútbol:
> Argentina: arquero - España y México: portero
> Argentina: penal - España: penalti _"El arquero atajó el penal"_
> Argentina: cancha - España y México: estadio (de fútbol) "_Mañana voy a la cancha de River"_
> Argentina: buzo - España y México: sudadera
> Argentino: botín - España: bota (calzado deportivo para practicar fútbol)
> 
> Otros:
> Argentina: atado - México: cajetilla (de cigarrillos) _"Fumo 1 atado por día"_
> Argentina: bañadera - España y México: tina
> Argentina: barrilete - España: cometa - México: papalote


 
No entinedo como un Buzo, puede ser un suèter, 
En Mèxico le decimos cancha a una instalaciòn de portiva, cancha de volley, cancha de basket, ect. 
Ba~niera, es la de los bebes, 
Cometa es la palabra que usamos para lo que tu llamas barrilete.


----------



## mirx

cochagua said:


> ¡Hola!
> Sé que a los "*guisantes"* en muchos lugares se les llaman "*chícharos"*. También "*caballa" *y *"verdel"* (un tipo de pescado).


 
Efectivamente en Mèxico los chìcharos, son chìcharos, y nadie te entenderià si te refieres a ellos como guisantes.


----------



## pejeman

mirx said:


> No entinedo como un Buzo, puede ser un suèter,
> En Mèxico le decimos cancha a una instalaciòn de portiva, cancha de volley, cancha de basket, ect.
> Ba~niera, es la de los bebes,
> Cometa es la palabra que usamos para lo que tu llamas barrilete.



Bueno, casi nunca se escucha cometa acá en México, para referirse a un papalote (entiendo que viene del náhuatl papalotl=mariposa). Incluso existe un museo llamado El Papalote.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Learning said:


> Ah! Se me olvidaba: Dinero en España y Plata en sudamérica


 

En Mèxico al menos, Plata es el metal grisaseo que todos conocemos, y falda es la prenda de vestir femenina.


----------



## mirx

Ricardo Tavares said:


> No soy representante de allá, pero en Ecuador, donde vivi por algunos años, recuérdome que guagua era para bebes (álguien ya dijo eso), que se originó del quechua (o quichua). Allá suelen decir el güagüa Pichincha al volcan localizado cerca de la ciudad de Quito, cuya provincia se llama Pichincha.
> También dicen allá ómnibus, autobus y, principalmente, bus. Lo chistoso para mí es buseta, pues su sonido es una mala palabra en portugués.
> Creo que hay otra que un mexicano y un colombiano divergieron cierta vez, si mi memoria no me falla, creo que es cachucha (para uno es un tipo de sombrero y para otro no me recuerdo, pero era algo gracioso, pues me acuerdo que hubo risas).
> Confeso que estoy aprendendo muchísimo en este fóro !!


 

Efectivamente una cachucha es un tipo de pan primeramente (casi ya no se usa el tèrmino), y mucho mas concido ahora una cachucha es una gorra deportiva al estilo de beisbol. (o Beisball, o Bèisbol)


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina cachucha es un eufemismo de vagina. El tipo de eufemismo que se usa para hablar con alguien de 5 años, o en presencia de, claro.

Me acordé de otra:
Argentina: pancho - Chile: gorda  = Perro caliente (comida)


----------



## Luis Albornoz

cachucha en argentino es en realidad vulva, y no es un eufemismo es bastante grosero. Casi a la altura de concha.
Pepita, sapito serían eufemismos a veces escuchados.


----------



## ordequin

pejeman said:


> Ya en serio, creo que la nevera es más parecida a los congeladores horizontales, donde se conservan carnes o mariscos congelados, con puertas horizontales que se deslizan, pero tampoco se usa.


 
A ésto que describes aquí, en España lo llamamos "arcón congelador"; y "cámara frigorífica", por ejemplo, se usa también para los expositores de yogures, o sencillamente "cámara".


----------



## lufeba

Y que tal las prendas de vestir de los hombres (y una que otra mujer), el de corbata...
en colombia es "de saco y corbata" o de "vestido" he oído en España que es la "americana"
Y también el "computador" o el "mouse" en Colombia, son el "ordenador" y el "ratón" en España.


----------



## Jellby

ordequin said:


> Es curioso, en España chavacano es un adjetivo, que significa zafio, burdo, incluso: hortera. Decirle chavacano a alguien es muy ofensivo.



Pero también se escribe con "b". Ambas acepciones figuran en el DRAE.


----------



## isabatt

Sí, en Puerto Rico, le decimos "guagua" al autobús. No necesariamente se parecen nuestro español al de Cuba y el de la República Dominicana. Sorprenden las diferencias. Inclusive, en Puerto Rico emigran muchísimos dominicanos, y aun así las palabras típicas dominicanas no se han regado en Puerto Rico.


----------



## guayaca

Soy ecuatoriana y en Ecuador decimos "buses", "colectivos", "busetas". Lo de "guaguas" se usa en la Sierra y no la Costa del pais. Tal como lo dijo Ricardo, esa palabra proviene del lenguaje Quechua/Qichua. Cuando vivi en Puerto Rico, me entere que usan la palabra "guagua" para los autobuses, al igual que aqui en NY.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá diríamos que en esta foto Beckham va vestido de traje y corbata: http://www.soundoffcolumn.com/images/david-beckham-suit.jpg
Este otro va de blazer (pronunciamos bláiser) o saco sport (espórt). http://www.baronboutique.com/mens_suit/wool_blazer/mens_wool_blazer.jpg

La cancha es la superficie en sí donde se desarrolla el juego. También le decimos campo, según el deporte: es cancha de tenins, cancha/campo de futbol, cancha de squash, campo de besibol.

Esto es una tina o cubeta: http://www.plasticosherol.com/mediac/400_0/media/CUBETA~GRANDE.JPG
Esto es una tina o bañera: http://www.acclaimimages.com/_gallery/_pages/0038-0407-1213-1516.html

En México a las piscinas (que se usa poco) las llamamos albercas. En Argentina son piletas.

Una pila en México puede ser una batería, la pila bautismal, o, en zonas rurales, donde se deposita el agua extraída del subsuelo mediante una noria (una bomba de agua que funciona con electricidad; no encontré foto).

Esto es una chamarra o chaqueta (cuidado: en algunas zonas de México una chaqueta es una masturbación): http://www.2tmoto.com/prodimages/productos/gpr/ChaquetasGPR/Giubbotto_fronte_sc.jpg

Esto es un chícharo: http://www.kyagr.com/kyproud/images/peas.jpg Los ejotes son los frijoles verdes (no maduros) aún en su vaina.

Esto es un tenis (que por no estar completo el par, algunos llamarían erróneamente "teni"): http://cdn.overstock.com/images/products/L10757354.jpg

Estos son chuts, tachones, botines: http://www.fotosearch.com/DGV060/aa038124/

Al dinero le decimos también lana: 
- ¿Vas a salir de vacaciones?
- No, no tengo lana ni para quedarme...

Aquí una sudadera: http://www.logosoftwear.com/photosweatshirts.php

A lo que usan los jugadores de futbol le llamamos camiseta o playera: Vaya que estos jugadores sienten amor por la camiseta.

Aquí unos buzos, que practican el buceo: http://www.westworld.com/~fabio/gallery/scuba-diver-photo-gallery.htm

Si en México alguien te dice que te pongas buso (que se oye igual), quiere decir que te pongas abusado (aguzado), que tengas cuidado o abras los ojos:

Ponte buso porque ahí vienen nuestros rivales.
Ponte buso, esta tabla del puente está floja.
Abusado, que esa es pregunta capciosa.

Aquí sale la cachucha de una amiga (malpensados), a la que llamamos también gorra: http://www.fotosearch.com/BLD015/ar0623060182/

A los perros calientes les llamamos hot dogs (pronunciado jodog o jodó; derivó en jocho). Si hablas de perros calienrtes en México pensarán que hablas de un can en celo.

Una Pepita es una Josefa o Josefina, la semilla de la calabaza asada (acá nomás les decimos semillas y es esto: http://www.nutsonline.com/images/items/07007l86.jpg). También es un tipo de pan. A la vagina en algunos lugares le dicen pepa.

Acá es computadora y ratón o mouse (maus).

El durazno de aquí es el melocotón de España, así como nuestro chabacano es su albaricoque.

¿Cómo le llaman al fruto del nopal? Acá son tunas: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/07/Nopal.jpg/800px-Nopal.jpg


----------



## Ronin81

guayaca said:


> Lo de "guaguas" se usa en la Sierra y no la Costa del pais. Tal como lo dijo Ricardo, esa palabra proviene del lenguaje Quechua/Qichua. Cuando vivi en Puerto Rico, me entere que usan la palabra "guagua" para los autobuses, al igual que aqui en NY.


 
Lo dudo mucho, guagua con sentido de vehículo de transporte público se constata por primera vez en Cuba a finales del XIX y principios del XX con la llegada de los americanos, y desde ahí se ha extendido al resto del mundo; si en la sierra de Ecuador el sentido de guagua como transporte no tiene nada que ver con el original quechua, es lógico pensar que lo que se ha hecho es adoptar la práctica cubana.


----------



## juancubillos

guayaca said:


> Soy ecuatoriana y en Ecuador decimos "buses", "colectivos", "busetas". Lo de "guaguas" se usa en la Sierra y no la Costa del pais. Tal como lo dijo Ricardo, esa palabra proviene del lenguaje Quechua/Qichua. Cuando vivi en Puerto Rico, me entere que usan la palabra "guagua" para los autobuses, al igual que aqui en NY.


 
En Chile las guaguas son los niños o bebes recièn nacidos o de meses de edad.

Los autobuses que en alguna parte le dicen camiones aquí son las micros (sí,en femenino)

No sé por qué derivò en medio de transporte y en niño pequeño... el origen es el mismo Quechua????


----------



## fran+k

Y las que son altisonantes en algún país, luego son tan inocentes en otro. Como el ejemplo que da Ricardo Tavares, "cachucha" es un gorro en México, y entiendo que es una vagina en algunos países de Sudamérica. Lo mismo pasa con "concha", que en México normalmente es el exoesqueleto de los moluscos, salvo en algunos contextos en los que también puede ser un término vulgar para referirse a la vagina.

En México la palabra "pendejo" se usa para referirse a una persona que comete muchas tonterías y tiene un tono ofensivo en la mayoría de los contextos. Sin embargo en algunos países del cono sur se utiliza para referirse a los niños. Hay una anecdota de una delegación diplomática mexicana de gira en alguno de esos países que se llevaron tremenda sorpresa cuando la persona que les guiaba a donde les esperaba la jóven canciller les comento: "La ministro es una pendeja, ya la van a conocer".

Entiendo que en España es la forma de referirse al pelo púbico


----------



## Luscus

lufeba said:


> Recientemente he tenido contacto con gente de distintos países hipanoparlantes y me ha interesado mucho los diferentes nombres que se le dan a una misma cosa, por ejemplo:
> 
> al "autobús" en España se le llama "camión" en Mexico,
> en Colombia solo "bús"
> y he creído oír que en algún sitio se la llaman "güagüas"(!?),
> 
> enfin, que otras palabras conocen que nos ayuden a enriquecer el vocabulario intercultural?



En Chile es la Micro
Y Guagua es un infante(a)


----------



## dr.neto

Buenas noches, espero me puedan ayudar mi hija tiene una tarea de sinónimos de algunas palabras que son sueño, sombrero, guardián, machete, amanecer, murciélago, ave y León y las ocupa de los paise Perú, Argentina, Venezuela, Puerto Rico y Guatemala si alguien me puede contestar se los voy a agradecer


----------



## Quiviscumque

Regla 2: En este foro se puede preguntar por términos y modismos en el marco de un contexto bien definido. No solicite listas de palabras.
El hilo queda cerrado.


----------

